# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  {تزكية الشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان والشيخ خالد الهويسين}

## أبوأسيد السندي

بسـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم
السـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركــــــاتـــ  ـــه

لـدي استفسـار بسيـط عـن بعـض العلمـاء
1.الشيـخ عبـدالله الغنيمـان-2.الشيـخ خـالد الهويسيـن
هـل تعلمـون أحـد من العلمـاء زكـاهم..؟
*أرجـو ممـن لديـه تزكيـة لهمـا أن يضعهـا,جـزاكم الله خيـــرا

----------


## الكوسج

أخي أبو أسيد
بنسبة  لشيخنا عبدالله الغنيمان هو نار على علم 
فهو رئيس قسم العقيدة بالجامعة الإسلامية ومدرس في المسجد النبوي 
وكان يتعاقب هو شيخنا محمد عطية سالم على ما يسمى بكرسي الجامعة .( وهو كرسي خصص لأبرز شخصية علية في الجماعة الإسلامية يدرس عليه )
وهو من أقران الشيخ صالح الفوزان وزملائه في الدراسة ،فقد درسا معا في بريدة على يد عدة مشايخ كالشيخ المنصور ( الضرير ) رحمه الله 
وبسبب اتحادهما في المشرب نتج عنه تقارب شديد بينهما في الشخصية العلمية والمنهجية .
ويكفيك أن تعلم أن جل وغالب إن لم يكون جميع من درس في المدينة قد تلقى العلم على يديه  
منهم :
الشيخ صالح السحيمي .
والشيخ إسماعيل فلاح .
والشيخ شمس الأفغاني رحمه الله 
وغيرهم كثير
فأرجو منك بدل السؤال عن من زكاه أن يكون سؤالك عن سيرته العلمية والعملية لأنه علم وقدوة لطلبة العلم .

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> أخي أبو أسيد
> بنسبة  لشيخنا عبدالله الغنيمان هو نار على علم 
> فهو رئيس قسم العقيدة بالجامعة الإسلامية ومدرس في المسجد النبوي 
> وكان يتعاقب هو شيخنا محمد عطية سالم على ما يسمى بكرسي الجامعة .( وهو كرسي خصص لأبرز شخصية علية في الجماعة الإسلامية يدرس عليه )
> وهو من أقران الشيخ صالح الفوزان وزملائه في الدراسة ،فقد درسا معا في بريدة على يد عدة مشايخ كالشيخ المنصور ( الضرير ) رحمه الله 
> وبسبب اتحادهما في المشرب نتج عنه تقارب شديد بينهما في الشخصية العلمية والمنهجية .
> ويكفيك أن تعلم أن جل وغالب إن لم يكون جميع من درس في المدينة قد تلقى العلم على يديه  
> منهم :
> الشيخ صالح السحيمي .
> ...


جـزاك الله خيــــر يـا أخـي
أنـا سـألـت, ليـس تتبعـاً لأخطـاء العلمـاء كمـا يفعـل البعـض..
انـما سـؤالـي كـان لمعـرفـة الشيـخ أكثـر فقـد سمعـت لـه مقطـع فـي الـرد على الأشـاعرة من شـرح كتـاب عقيدة أهل السنة والجمـاعة للشيـخ بن عثيمين فـأعجبنـي..
وأيضـاً
 للـرد علـى بعـض الأخـوة الـذين يشتـرطـون أن يكون الشيـخ لـديـه تزكيـة لأخـذ العلـم منـه
(وجـزاك الله خيـرا)

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هنا ترجمة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/1/Abdullah.htm

وهنا كلام عن الشيخ خالد الهويسين :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10357
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

> بسـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم
> السـلام عليكـم ورحمة الله وبركــــــاتـــ  ـــه
> 
> لـدي استفسـار بسيـط عـن بعـض العلمـاء
> 1.الشيـخ عبـدالله الغنيمـان-2.الشيـخ خـالد الهويسيـن
> هـل تعلمـون أحـد من العلمـاء زكـاهم..؟
> *أرجـو ممـن لديـه تزكيـة لهمـا أن يضعهـا,جـزاكم الله خيـــرا



بارك الله فيك سؤالك عن أهل العلم جيد بل هو نهج السلف الصالحين 

وذلك أن العلم دين فكيف لطالب العلم ان يعرف العالم الرباني من خلافه إلا إذا سال أهل العلم 

والشيخ الغديان أشهر من نار على علم

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> بارك الله فيك سؤالك عن أهل العلم جيد بل هو نهج السلف الصالحين 
> 
> وذلك أن العلم دين فكيف لطالب العلم ان يعرف العالم الرباني من خلافه إلا إذا سال أهل العلم 
> 
> والشيخ الغديان أشهر من نار على علم


جـزاك الله خيـراً 
الغـديـان العالم الأصولي-رحمه الله- انمـا كان سؤالي عـن الشيخ الغنيمان

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

لو أن أح يعطينـا أرقـام المشـايخ يكون أفضل لنتواصل معهـم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ش: خالد الهويسين:
(يفتي في المسائل العلمية -
يلقي دروس و محاضرات)
ج/ 0505493459
هاتف المنزل/ 012302309
العنوان: النسيم/الرياض.http://saaid.net/Warathah/1/hatif.htm
*****
شيخ /عبدالله الغنيمان
عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان تولى رئاسة قسم العقيدة بالدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة، ثم رأس قسم الدراسات العليا، ودرس في كلية الدعوة وغيرها، وفي المسجد النبوي.
تلميذه الكبير الشيخ العقدي : ناصر بن عبد الكريم العقل
دروسه في بوابة الحرمين الشريفين 
http://gate.gph.gov.sa/index.cfm?do=cms.scholarallsub  jects&schid=8980&audiotype=lec  tures&browseby=speaker

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

> جـزاك الله خيـراً 
> الغـديـان العالم الأصولي-رحمه الله- انمـا كان سؤالي عـن الشيخ الغنيمان


زلة كيبورد 

رحم الله الشيخ الغديان

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> ش: خالد الهويسين:
> (يفتي في المسائل العلمية -
> يلقي دروس و محاضرات)
> ج/ 0505493459
> هاتف المنزل/ 012302309
> العنوان: النسيم/الرياض.http://saaid.net/Warathah/1/hatif.htm
> *****
> شيخ /عبدالله الغنيمان
> عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان تولى رئاسة قسم العقيدة بالدراسات العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة، ثم رأس قسم الدراسات العليا، ودرس في كلية الدعوة وغيرها، وفي المسجد النبوي.
> ...


جـزاك الله خيـر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك خيراً أخي أبا أسيد 
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير

----------

